
Show HN: Property-based C# dependency injection - aspyct
https://github.com/aspyct/ServiceBox
======
RexM
StructureMap supports property injection in addition to constructor injection.

[http://structuremap.github.io/setter-
injection/](http://structuremap.github.io/setter-injection/)

It's beef awhile since I've used it, but was using it for web forms where we
didn't want to deal with creating our own page factory.

Also, the way I've typically written unit tests is with StructureMap auto
mocking which will automatically inject mocks into your constructor so you
don't have a bunch of compile errors if you add a dependency.

[https://lostechies.com/joshuaflanagan/2009/02/04/auto-
mockin...](https://lostechies.com/joshuaflanagan/2009/02/04/auto-mocking-
explained/)

But, I'm not trying to bash your project, it's always fun to dig into the
internals and set this sort of stuff up on your own.

